# Avalanche salt spreader protype



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Last month one of our Air-flo salters (electric drive) developed a problem and we had to order a new controller. The wait time for the part was about a month. We have been doing some R&D work for Avalanche with their new snow pusher (The Trip-lock) and I was speaking with Gino and told him about my problem. He suggested we try one of his new salter units out and give him some feedback. The thing that makes this unit interesting is that rather then have a chain drive ithe floor it has an Auger system that runs front to back. I must say it works very nice. There is no salt loss infront of the salter as with a chain drive. The quality seems top notch and it works very efficiently. I would say we using about 5-8% less salt to do the same job as the airflow. Here is the link from Avalanche's website for anyone interested.

http://www.ledexindustries.com/products_V-Box-spreader-G3.php

BTW: This unit has the loudest and most powerful vibrator unit I have ever used. tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

DellDoug;1257002 said:


> Last month one of our Air-flo salters (electric drive) developed a problem and we had to order a new controller. The wait time for the part was about a month. We have been doing some R&D work for Avalanche with their new snow pusher (The Trip-lock) and I was speaking with Gino and told him about my problem. He suggested we try one of his new salter units out and give him some feedback. The thing that makes this unit interesting is that rather then have a chain drive ithe floor it has an Auger system that runs front to back. I must say it works very nice. There is no salt loss infront of the salter as with a chain drive. The quality seems top notch and it works very efficiently. I would say we using about 5-8% less salt to do the same job as the airflow. Here is the link from Avalanche's website for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.ledexindustries.com/products_V-Box-spreader-G3.php
> 
> BTW: This unit has the loudest and most powerful vibrator unit I have ever used. tymusic


Seems like a smart design. What size unit do you have? 1.38 yards seems small to me, even for a 1 ton pickup.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

musclecarboy;1268848 said:


> Seems like a smart design. What size unit do you have? 1.38 yards seems small to me, even for a 1 ton pickup.


Kinda what I was thinking. The 8' airflo is 1.8yd...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have seen a few home built spreaders made with augers and I love that they don't don't drop salt under or in front of your box. The only problem with them is they are more prone to freezing. I'm guessing you guys used this for a sidewalk application?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The auger design sucks if you do any sand and it sounds like a lot guys say they don't put out enough volume... I've never had that issue but in massive area's I could see it being an issue...

What's their website say, 20 minutes or something to drop off a yard... That's quite a long time if you think about it...


----------



## Avalanche (Jul 20, 2009)

*spreader capacities*

Guys,
Just to update you on the spreader options, the unit Doug used this winter was the 1.4 cu/yd unit with a low profile. The other sizes available are 2, 3 and 4.5 cu/yd respectively, available in stainless steel and poly. 
We'll post more details and pictures later in the spring as well as some video.
Please feel free to post any questions, we'll try to answer them.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi sorry to take so long getting back to everyone. I have been a little pre-occupied. Anyhow to answer your questions: 

1) Small? ....yes this unit was a little smaller then we would have liked but in all thanks to Avalanche they came through for us when one of our larger airflows broke down and the parts were a few weeks away. They offered to help us out. 

2) This unit although small is efficent and we found it used less salt in most applications then some of our other slide in salters. We used it in parking lots and it did a great job. Very little waste and one heck of an external vibrator. 

3) The external vibrator seemed to keep the freezing problems away. Although the one time we tried to run it without the vibrator it did freeze up. As long as the vibrator is running it never freezes. 

All in all to sum it up we found it worked well, to be very efficent and of very high quality. We think its a good option for anybody looking for a slide in pickup truck style salter


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to see the unit worked out for you. I am in the market for another unit but in the 3-4 yard size. Any idea if they will come out with a larger unit?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DeVries;1276193 said:


> Good to see the unit worked out for you. I am in the market for another unit but in the 3-4 yard size. Any idea if they will come out with a larger unit?


Avalanche made a post earlier in this thread stating they have a 3 yd and 4.5 yd unit. Maybe check out their website to see exactly what is available?


----------

